# Oh oh, I think she popped!!!



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I was using my N yesterday. Not to much, just running the cutter over some brush, and moving around the land a bit to do some cutting, and all of a sudden.... WOSH!!! I get a face full of coolent!!!! 

Now right before this happand, The motor sound changed. All I can discribe it as is sounding like a big dozer. I then turned around to see if it was smoking any more, or less out of the tail pipe, when it went. Now at first I thought "well maybe it just got to hot" Then I relised that it was not that hot. [good thing, or I would have been burned] So I shut it off, and checked to see if the belt or water pump or something went. All looked good, then I fired it back up, and all was good. Now going back to the drive, it started leaking a little agean. not like last time, but still blowing out more then it should. I am guessing I may have a cracked head or something. 

Now the motor has always been a smoker. And maybe this may be the time to rebuild her, before summer comes. You know I was hoping to get one summers use out of the cutter before I had to rebuild


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*most likely*

Sounds like a blown head gasket to me.. They don't make things to last only 60 years old and you are having trouble already.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

I second Slipshod. Sounds like a blown head gasket. Also could be a crack in head or block maybe. Check the oil for coolant. But being a car guy you probably knew that one right Paul


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the head gaske is that old. I would suspect that it finally corroded and blew between cylinders as well.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well tryed her out today a little. No coolent bl;owing out, but all KINDS of noises when warm under a load. Also, when it makes the noise[box of rocks ] the oil pressure dropps a little at the same time. Seemed to be some coolent in the oil also.


Well long story short..............


She is now in the garage almost all torn down. It has ALWAYS smoked REAL bad, and I am thinking it is just due. I want to get it before something BAD goes, and takes pricy parts with it. I will be starting a new thred when I get the chance to down load the pictures. Fo now, I see nothing major wrong, just a LOT of wear!!!!! 


Just as a teeser, this is what it looks like right now 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=79996>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You been busy I just went though almost the same thing. Hope you have good luck with it and Hopefully you will finish this one:lmao: I just had to say that:lmao: Just picking on ya Paul


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok , Now u did it , 
Let the fun begin !! LoL , Paul I highly recomend useing the Good overhaul kit . I got the $400.00 for the first one that I did , then the 300 dollar one on the second tractor.
With the better kit , there were hoses , carb lit ,govener kit , and so on . oh tune up kit and water pump . Have fun ,I enjoy the dirty greassy job !!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody,
Dont think that thats not crossing the wifes brain also.  

Realy I was suprised how well she took the news. But we had just got the brushcutter, and have a lot of projects for it. I am also luck that she knows the value of good equpitment. May cost a few hundred now, but that it will last another 60 years after it, and also that there is no way to replace it for what it needs. 

Dr,

Where did you get the kit from? I have seen the cheep kits on ebay, but have been leary of them.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Derek Barkley
200 Fox Run
Shelby, NC 28152
(704) 482-9913 or (704) 482-9914
1-888-355-9937
[email protected]

Don and Derek will help you, They also show lots of info on there just8Ns site. I nearly built mine with there info.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

here`s a good site for info

the Smiths`8N Ford Tractor

8nford.com


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks. I have been thinking of giving them a call. So many people here have spoken highly of them. Thanks


----------

